# Bradford meet details



## Spion (Apr 5, 2006)

Bradford meet is ON!

Fanny's Alehouse, Saltaire. Map here. 

It's on the Aire Valley line - 15 mins from Leeds, 8 from Bfd

Shall we say 8pm? 

Pics of, ahem, Fanny's - 3 or 4 down on left


----------



## citygirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Bradford meet is ON!
> 
> Fanny's Alehouse, Saltaire. Map here.
> 
> ...



is that 8pm on _any_ day?


----------



## Spion (Apr 5, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> is that 8pm on _any_ day?



Ah, oh, f*ck . . . Thursday 13th April, 8pm

Blimey, not much gets past you, CG.


----------



## citygirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Blimey, not much gets past you, CG.





see pm


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 5, 2006)

I can't make that one. Got to work late.
Next time.
Have Fun


----------



## citygirl (Apr 8, 2006)

ummm...ok...k...

so, dress...do we come as we are, (casual like)...or do we come dressed to kill 

i'm presuming this is not an "all nighter"..i know that boha, being a lazy educational worker, doesn't have to get up the next morning, but i do


----------



## IPRN (Apr 8, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> so, dress...do we come as we are, (casual like)...or do we come dressed to kill



I'm not familiar with 'Fanny's Alehouse', but I'm guessing the former!


----------



## citygirl (Apr 8, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with 'Fanny's Alehouse', but I'm guessing the former!



well, i think so too 

i just thought, if we say, then nobody has to feel under/over dressed...because they "weren't told"...ok!


----------



## IPRN (Apr 8, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> well, i think so too
> 
> i just thought, if we say, then nobody has to feel under/over dressed...because they "weren't told"...ok!



So what is overdressed in Fanny's Alehouse?   

(Knows he's pushing it!)


----------



## citygirl (Apr 8, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> So what is overdressed in Fanny's Alehouse?
> 
> (Knows he's pushing it!)



never been


----------



## IPRN (Apr 8, 2006)

You could have retaliated with: "This from a man who drinks in The Angel!"


----------



## citygirl (Apr 8, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> You could have retaliated with: "This from a man who drinks in The Angel!"



ahhh well done...that's very good ...better than your usual crap jokes


----------



## IPRN (Apr 8, 2006)

Back in the mists of time, when I was a yoot, and habitually wore a bike jacket and jeans or combats, my mate asked me to go out with him and his new girlfriend, who was a bit older than us, and a bit of a glamour-girl. I guessed he'd persuade her to dress down a bit, so I turned up with a girlfriend, both of us dressed up to the nines! Well we thought it was funny... Unfortunately my mate's new girlfriend dumped him as she thought he'd been taking the piss.


----------



## IPRN (Apr 8, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> ahhh well done...that's very good ...better than your usual crap jokes



What do you mean??!!!


----------



## Spion (Apr 9, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> So what is overdressed in Fanny's Alehouse?



Just casual, like. But I know you Leeds types, you'll all be turnin up with your spiky hair and spray on tan


----------



## boha (Apr 10, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> i'm presuming this is not an "all nighter"..i know that boha, being a lazy educational worker, doesn't have to get up the next morning, but i do



cheeky monkey  

i have to get up, but to go to the seaside


----------



## IPRN (Apr 11, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Just casual, like. But I know you Leeds types, you'll all be turnin up with your spiky hair and spray on tan



Ooo that's me!


----------



## IPRN (Apr 11, 2006)

So does anybody actually want to meet up in Leeds train station first (JDW's 7.00pm?)

(I'll be the one with the Magic Roundabout T-shirt, Viva Zapata! moustache, half-mast drainpipes, and winkle-pickers   )


----------



## citygirl (Apr 11, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> So does anybody actually want to meet up in Leeds train station first (JDW's 7.00pm?)
> 
> (I'll be the one with the Magic Roundabout T-shirt, Viva Zapata! moustache, half-mast drainpipes, and winkle-pickers   )



GREAT!!

now everyone knows who to AVOID!!


----------



## citygirl (Apr 11, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Just casual, like.



trainers then??


----------



## IPRN (Apr 11, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> GREAT!!
> 
> now everyone knows who to AVOID!!



Yeah, I bet I won't even get an invite next time.


----------



## IPRN (Apr 11, 2006)

Hope the weather settles down for Thursday.

(Otherwise I'm going to have to wear me cagoule over me Magic Roundabout T-shirt!   )


----------



## Spion (Apr 11, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> Hope the weather settles down for Thursday.



You'll be OK. Fanny's does have a roof


----------



## IPRN (Apr 11, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> You'll be OK. Fanny's does have a roof



Blimey! Things are getting awfully sophisticated all of a sudden!


----------



## IPRN (Apr 12, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> So does anybody actually want to meet up in Leeds train station first (JDW's 7.00pm?)



SERIOUSLY - If anyone DOES want to meet up first PM me. Otherwise see you there.


----------



## Spion (Apr 13, 2006)

today's the day - looking forward to seeing you later folks - about 8ish. Whoever's there first grab a seat at a table upstairs. Loads more room there.

We need someone to identify, so unless IPRN is there in his magic roundabout tee shirt, I'll be the tall fair haired fellah in a belstaff jacket supping a pint of Landlord


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 13, 2006)

aah almost defo can't come. Was thinking of asking kids Dad to babysit but he won't be here till much later than I thought (and I haven't even broached the subject with him)


But are you staying at Fanny's ale house a while (just on remotest of remote offchances I get there later)


----------



## Spion (Apr 13, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> aah almost defo can't come. Was thinking of asking kids Dad to babysit but he won't be here till much later than I thought (and I haven't even broached the subject with him)
> 
> 
> But are you staying at Fanny's ale house a while (just on remotest of remote offchances I get there later)



yeah, should be there til closing meself and those that are train-borne needn't leave til round that time. Go on, you know you want to!


----------



## Spion (Apr 14, 2006)

Good to meet you all last night! Got a slightly sore head today tho - and I'm flippin workin   

Here's looking forward to the next one


----------



## citygirl (Apr 14, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Good to meet you all last night! Got a slightly sore head today tho - and I'm flippin workin
> 
> Here's looking forward to the next one



somewhere a little....quieter next time, huh 

it was great to meet everyone...even though most of what was said was drowned out by the music and singing 

note...not US singing


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 14, 2006)

Glad you all had a good time. Maybe I really hope next time I can come, but as it was ex b/f turned up around 7.30 that night, wouldn't have been fair for him to walk in the door and me to walk out saying 'They're all yours now - byeeeeeeeeeeeee'..









or maybe it would've been   









when's the next meet then????


----------



## IPRN (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah, good to meet you all. I made it back safe and sound, despite the amorous attentions of an ageing yuppie on the train!   

She must have been drunk!


----------



## crass_kitten (Apr 14, 2006)

Sorry I couldn't make it. Forgot it was Thursday and spent the night decorating. Got to to 6.30 tonight before I realised it was Friday   

Glad to hear you all had a great night   

Hope to make the next one.


----------



## boha (Apr 14, 2006)

aye, was a good do, nice to meet you all.

think i'll avoid that 7.5% cider next time


----------



## Herbert Read (Apr 24, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> Yeah, good to meet you all. I made it back safe and sound, despite the amorous attentions of an ageing yuppie on the train!
> 
> She must have been drunk!



gutted i missed it


----------



## citygirl (Apr 24, 2006)

Herbert Read said:
			
		

> gutted i missed it



never mind!

you can catch the next one


----------



## Herbert Read (Apr 25, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> never mind!
> 
> you can catch the next one



 

ill bring that old moaner IPRN


----------



## citygirl (Apr 25, 2006)

Herbert Read said:
			
		

> ill bring that old moaner IPRN



LOL

well, i hope you fair better in the "can't please anyone can we?" department


----------



## Spion (Apr 25, 2006)

Herbert Read said:
			
		

> ill bring that old moaner IPRN



hehe, he only moaned for a little while


----------



## winterinmoscow (Apr 29, 2006)

Can I come to the next one? I've just started working in Leeds and am moving there next month. I'm a refugee from Manchester!

I don't know many people in Leeds, it would be nice to get to meet some fellow urbanites!


----------



## citygirl (Apr 29, 2006)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> Can I come to the next one? I've just started working in Leeds and am moving there next month. I'm a refugee from Manchester!
> 
> I don't know many people in Leeds, it would be nice to get to meet some fellow urbanites!



the more the merrier...although we can't promise you'll leave quite the _same_ as you arrived 

welcome to yorkshire    or more exact...WEST yorkshire


----------



## IPRN (May 15, 2006)

Hmmmm. Grumble. You cheeky young buggers.


----------

